# Cringiest thing you did as a teenager



## FuckedUp (Jul 12, 2020)

When I was 15, I bought a Walkman and some classic rock cassettes...

...in 2015.

I spent a couple weeks at school listening to music on it whenever possible to show everyone how fucking cool I was.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 12, 2020)

I said to a girl, what are those things sticking out of your shirt?


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Jul 12, 2020)

I grew up. Why did I do it?


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 12, 2020)

Eyeliner. 

At least it was a phase.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jul 12, 2020)

i shot somebody and was never caught


----------



## NewFriend (Jul 12, 2020)

I once masturbated with ducttape. Not my proudest fap, but not the worst


----------



## Pitere pit (Jul 12, 2020)

When I had my first blunt, me and my friends went to Mcdonalds, for no reason I laughed like a hyena to the poor cashier because of a menu's name.
Another one is following a gypsy to his shanty home with my drunk friends.
I seriously wonder how I'm alive.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 12, 2020)

I had a goth phase...where I dressed like a Victorian dandy version of a goth. Looked like Lestat's dipshit kid brother.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 12, 2020)

pissed off everyone around me but never actually got beaten up because millenials are pussy ass faggots hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jul 12, 2020)

Made some mary-sue self insert ocs that i'm not too proud of.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jul 12, 2020)

I had a powell perelta skateboard when a cheaper one would have been fine. Subscription to Thrasher magazine


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jul 12, 2020)

Make ED pages.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 12, 2020)

Owned three pairs of JNCOs.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Jul 12, 2020)

Dr.Sturgeon said:


> Made some mary-sue self insert ocs that i'm not too proud of.


Transcend your shame by sharing them. Let's share a laugh together.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 12, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> Owned three pairs of JNCOs.


I had to look those up




they look like


----------



## Troonos (Jul 12, 2020)

If you count 18 as a teenager, I was in my first year of college. This hot, slutty Animal Science major invited me to her dorm room to watch Family Guy. She went to take a shower, then came back to the room, stripped off her towel right in front of me, and I just stood there and stared. She put on her bathrobe and came and basically sat in my lap on the bed, but I was so naïve that I just laughed and kept watching Family Guy.

15 years later, I still think about it and cringe. She was really crazy, so I know now that she would've been a great lay. I've had plenty of tail in the years since, but I still look back and wish I wasn't such an inexperienced dweeb back then, because she could've been so good that she'd be the benchmark for everything else.

I've daydreamed about meeting my past self and telling him not to fuck that night up.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 12, 2020)

Troonos said:


> If you count 18 as a teenager, I was in my first year of college. This hot, slutty Animal Science major invited me to her dorm room to watch Family Guy. She went to take a shower, then came back to the room, stripped off her towel right in front of me, and I just stood there and stared. She put on her bathrobe and came and basically sat in my lap on the bed, but I was so naïve that I just laughed and kept watching Family Guy.
> 
> 15 years later, I still think about it and cringe. She was really crazy, so I know now that she would've been a great lay. I've had plenty of tail in the years since, but I still look back and wish I wasn't such an inexperienced dweeb back then, because she could've been so good that she'd be the benchmark for everything else.
> 
> I've daydreamed about meeting my past self and telling him not to fuck that night up.


Congrats, you avoided the timeline where you stuck your dick in crazy and accidentally ended up with a kid to a thot you barely knew, ruining the next 20 years of your life.


----------



## Damien Thorne (Jul 12, 2020)

Bought a 2 Live Crew CD.


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Jul 12, 2020)

I believed what I was told in school.


----------



## FuckedUp (Jul 12, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> I said to a girl, what are those things sticking out of your shirt?


This was less than six months ago, wasn't it?


----------



## Junkail (Jul 12, 2020)

I posted  one of my essays from school on fanfiction.net after my middle school teacher gave me a perfect score.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 13, 2020)

Not the most cringey, but still cringey in a funny way.  Even if I wasn't a teen.

In elementary school at recess time, sometimes we'd play pretend.  I wanted to be the Green Power Ranger, but this boy told me girls had to be the Yellow or Pink Ranger.  So, we fought about it, while loudly shouting 'Heeeeee'YA!', 'Ug'AAH!', and all those dumb vocal sounds they made on the show.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 13, 2020)

I've written a twilight fanfic and helped with the infamous my immortal. I was also emo as fuck. this was 2008.


----------



## The Spice boi (Jul 13, 2020)

I pursued a relationship with a lesbian for 8 months, and was the angstiest angst lord that ever angst, thinking I could make her straight again with how edgy I was.

One day I will discover time travel, and I will travel back to that fateful moment and punch myself in the face


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jul 13, 2020)

Dr.Sturgeon said:


> Made some mary-sue self insert ocs that i'm not too proud of.


This. I also wrote self-insert shit.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jul 13, 2020)

Literally everything about me from 5th through 12th grade was cringe.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jul 15, 2020)

When I was in high school I went thru a "skater boy" phase and pretty much bought all my extremely overpriced clothes and shoes exclusively from Pac Sun and Journeys. I wasn't even a skater, I just liked the fashion and style, tho TBF this was back in the early 00's so it was the peak of the whole "X-TREME SPORTS" fad. In hindsight this makes me glad that all those overpriced mall stores are now dying companies trapped inside dying malls.

Around the same time I went thru this really retarded phase where I never smiled in pictures like a fucking autist.
My logic for that was that only "normal" people smiled in pictures so I thought I was too "edgy" to do that, god I was a fucking sperg back then.

I briefly went thru a wigger phase in junior high but that was only because I was surrounded by wannabe suburban wigger kids at my middle school. Thankfully I saw the error of my ways so that didn't last too long.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 15, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> I was also emo as fuck. this was 2008.


A lot of us were.



Spoiler



I wore eyeliner and everything.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jul 15, 2020)

Proudly owned a copy of Limp Bizkit's _Three Dollar Bill Ya'll_.


----------



## FuckedUp (Jul 16, 2020)

Just remembered this time when I was on a two-hour intercity bus trip at 16 and made sure to turn my Offspring music loud enough so everyone could hear my great taste in music through my headphones.


----------



## Uziel Gal (Jul 16, 2020)

Fake girlfriend my senior year in highschool.   Not a simple Canadian girlfriend story that your friends know is pretend but they're kind and humor you.  My fake girlfriend foundation was built up with layers upon layers of backstory and concocted evidence that elevated it to an unimpeachable level of believability.  Granted, there were numerous factors working in my favor- this was pre-web and an all-boys school.  We were all thirsty and wanted each other to succeed.  One friend in our circle expressed some doubt at one point, and he was the one no one believed.

Nearly 30 years on and I still carry some cringe over this.  I regretted deceiving my friends, and this lie and several others that were similarly complex were a huge factor in molding how I conduct myself today.  I eventually realized the massive effort I was putting in to fabricating believable lies was better directed towards working hard and being honest and transparent.  But man, even typing this out is bringing out the cringe.


----------



## Spicey McHaggis (Jul 16, 2020)

Dyed my hair red....turns out it fades to hot pink within a week with my natural hair color. Surprisingly still got me laid.


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 16, 2020)

Tried to fit in with the rednecks at my school, but ran away with the Righty meme and thought rebel flags, Lynyrd Skynyrd, and proto-/pol/ shit made me "country". 

I never did fit in with them.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 16, 2020)

Everything. I was cringe personified. All teenagers are.

Okay. I'll give something specific. Know how people have obnoxious rap blasting from their car with the window down? I did that with Irish punk bands.


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 16, 2020)

Aberforth said:


> Everything. I was cringe personified. All teenagers are.
> 
> Okay. I'll give something specific. Know how people have obnoxious rap blasting from their car with the window down? I did that with Irish punk bands.


Fuuuck, I had an Irish punk band phase too. 

I hope and pray we don't invent time travel in my lifetime. I will go back and put my 17-yo self in a body cast.


----------



## Mambamia (Jul 16, 2020)

I got a nose bleed and rubbed it on my knuckles and kept it on there the whole day to subtly make people think I was a bad bitch.


----------



## Mambamia (Jul 16, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> I had to look those up
> 
> View attachment 1443415
> 
> ...


 Kevin Smith what has Jay done to you?


----------



## latter day taint (Jul 17, 2020)

Vampire LARP


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jul 17, 2020)

Kicked the boys at school and was oblivious to love/wouldn't believe anyone who admitted to crushing on me.

Also had no indoor voice and once pretended I was the Phantom of the Opera to scare-prank someone from behind with a "Your hand at the level of your eyes" quip at a church dance. Yeah, try doing that nowadays. Can't blame the dude for being nervous around me the rest of the night.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 17, 2020)

latter day taint said:


> Vampire LARP


although tbh vampire the masquerade bloodlines is still a good game.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Aug 4, 2020)

Whenever I wanted to avoid talking to someone that was clearly about to talk to me I would quickly tell them about this one time that I microwaved a live cat. Granted, I never actually microwaved a cat, but they didn't know that.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 4, 2020)

Middle school 8th grade trip to a summer camp before it was open for the summer season and I brought a Jason mask and costume to freak people out with. Yes even back then I was a sperg for the man behind the mask and it made me something of an outcast given I went to a black ghetto school.


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 5, 2020)

I once memorized an entire Foamy the Squirrel rant and recited it verbatim for my friends. They seemed to like it; but looking back, I am ashamed.


----------



## FaramirG (Aug 5, 2020)

When I was 13 I asked my dad to buy me Mangekyo Sharingan contact lenses. He said no and told me I wasn't allowed to watch anime anymore.


----------



## Childe (Aug 5, 2020)

I asked my dad if I could buy explicit lesbian art when I was 12. He told me no.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Aug 5, 2020)

I had sex with a girl that i'd been dating for about a month, who I'd asked out after meeting her at band camp despite not even knowing her b/c all my friends had girlfriends and i wanted to be cool.

I bragged about this to anyone who would listen.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Aug 5, 2020)

I made halo 2 tribute videos with nickleback songs


----------



## Milk Mage (Aug 5, 2020)

Everything I did from age 12 to age 18. There is no doubt in my mind that I was/am someone's personal lolcow.


----------



## sleazetown (Aug 5, 2020)

13 or 14 yrs old. Bought an English-Japanese dictionary to swoon the qt Japanese exchange student in my art class. Opened with a few awkward, stutter-filled greetings, followed by five mins of silence, and ended with asking her if they eat dog in Japan.


----------



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (Aug 5, 2020)

When i was 19, i had sex with one of my classmates at homecoming.  She called it a "home-cumming in her panties." I regretted that for the rest of my life.


----------



## Grand_Ole_Ostritch (Aug 5, 2020)

Thought I needed to go to college.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Aug 5, 2020)

Most of my teen years was pretty much an iamverysmart phase. Here’s some notable examples:

I once thought that the word “tortellini” meant “little tortoise”, and I confidently told this to an entire class at school 
It actually means “little cake”

I once prided myself in understanding basic physics, thinking that I’d impress one of my crushes. It was just about how weight and acceleration are related
I repeated Newton’s Laws ad naseum at an amusement park one time while on the rides 
I spoke very broken Spanish to anyone that would listen, to people that didn’t want to speak Spanish. This then turned into cringy monologues of describing what people were doing in broken Spanish 
I tried to make statistics on the amount of trick-or-treaters one year while handing out candy. I was the sperg with a notebook trying to just tally stuff that I could have figured out with just observation 
There’s probably more that I’ve missed, but this is all I can think of.


----------



## dingobaby (Aug 5, 2020)

Piercing my eyebrow at 13 with a large safety pin already knowing I had a slight metal allergy.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Aug 6, 2020)

Me and my friends started a punk band in high school. We wrote 3 songs that were nonsense, other than that we just played GG Allin songs. We played only one show.

Actually, that wasn't really cringey...that was actually pretty cool.


----------



## Lonely Grave (Aug 6, 2020)

I took ballroom class in the vain hope I would get a girlfriend (attended an all-boys school). It fixed my psychology concerning girls but no luck.

I took a date to my graduation dinner but that was mostly pragmatism and I haven't spoken to that girl since the opening of that dinner (Shame too, she was very pretty and is now a champion-level ballroom dancer).


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Aug 6, 2020)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> I made halo 2 tribute videos with nickleback songs



When I was around 15 or so I tried making my own DBZ AMV and for some autistic reason I thought that Eminem's music was the perfect fit.  This was way back in the pre-YouTube days so I uploaded the video on Kazaa or some shit. My family computer was ill-equipped for editing videos so imagine watching a bunch of grainy and super pixelated DBZ clips set to _Sing For the Moment_ by Eminem that was made in Windows Movie Maker circa 2003. I still cringe like fuck when I think about that.


----------



## Wraith (Aug 6, 2020)

Stupid kid pranks way into my teen years.


----------



## Super Guido (Aug 6, 2020)

Did things that would have gotten me a thread on this site.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Aug 6, 2020)

I used to dress like a faggot in public. I had multiple pairs of skinny jeans which were each a different color including a green pair and I wore nothing but skin tight tank tops and and t-shirts. At one point I cut a "sexy" notch into my eyebrow and started wearing a skeleton mask bataclave as a beanie with those fingerless skeleton gloves because I realized people were really receptive to it. Looking back I just shudder at how gay I was.


----------



## FuckedUp (Aug 6, 2020)

JYBlowsIt said:


> Did things that would have gotten me a thread on this site.


To be fair, the "no lolcows under 18" rule is probably there for a reason...


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 6, 2020)

I actually don't think this is cringey, I think it might have been based, but as a horny 15 old without an internet connection one time while I was at a mall I just bluntly walked into the Victoria's Secret and asked the lady behind the counter for a catalog. 

She had to do the usual employee spiel of asking if I wanted a subscription, but asked me if I was 18, to which I said "not quite"


----------



## Wonderful Id (Aug 6, 2020)

Printed hentai at the library back in the late 90's,before I had a computer or the internet. 

I find a small computer in the corner and a nearby printer I could send the goods to.  

At some point, it seems that an old man who worked at the library caught on when I printed too much...but all that happened was that he told me how to not get caught, which makes me think he kept what he found


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Aug 7, 2020)

Wonderful Id said:


> Printed hentai at the library back in the late 90's,before I had a computer or the internet.
> 
> I find a small computer in the corner and a nearby printer I could send the goods to.
> 
> At some point, it seems that an old man who worked at the library caught on when I printed too much...but all that happened was that he told me how to not get caught, which makes me think he kept what he found


What kind of hentai? Tentacle? Chix w/ dixx?


----------



## Wonderful Id (Aug 7, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> What kind of hentai? Tentacle? Chix w/ dixx?



Other than some Mai Shiranui stuff, I don't really recall.  Keep in mind that this was the late 90's era of hentai.  What was hardcore then is quaint now.



Spoiler



What sucks is that I'd love to find that Mai stuff now, but there are 20 years worth of additional Mai pics online and I don't recall anything specific enough to make it stand out in a search


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 7, 2020)

I was pretending to be retarded and would say "kek" when I found something "funny" and then I did it so much it became a tick that sometime comes up to this day. I feel like necking myself when I accidentally saying kek legitimately in a public space in 2020. Also to add I was not a sargonite I was just on 4chan /pol/ too much which also make me wince when I look back.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Aug 7, 2020)

Gunt.Inc said:


> I was pretending to be retarded and would say "kek" when I found something "funny" and then I did it so much it became a tick that sometime comes up to this day. I feel like necking myself when accidental saying kek legitimately in a public space in 2020. Also to add I was not a sargonite I was just on 4chan /pol/ too much which also make me wince when I look back.


You think that's bad, when i was 13/14 years old i would say "buddy" like Pauly Shore all the time.


----------



## Tikbalang (Aug 7, 2020)

It was a night at school, I took a shower in the garden area and ran to the classroom wet and butt naked.

To this day, I don't know if the security has the cctv footage


----------



## Drinkerbelle (Aug 7, 2020)

Me and my friends kept a 'score sheet' of guys we boned that worked at the local Renaissance Festival when it was in town. Ugh.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 10, 2020)

Wonderful Id said:


> Other than some Mai Shiranui stuff, I don't really recall.  Keep in mind that this was the late 90's era of hentai.  What was hardcore then is quaint now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be honest, I was unironically living the "It's called hentai and it's art!" meme for a short while back when I was an edgy 14 year old. Thankfully, I dropped that after a few weeks.

Got broadband internet for the first time earlier that year and basically spent the entire winter break staying up all night reading scanned manga and "lemon" fanfics or watching entire hentai OVA's at the time since we didn't do anything for Christmas that year. It was cringe-inducing as fuck, but I was a horny teenage edgelord.

Looking back on those memories, one weird thing was that I noticed a lot of the older-looking hentai anime from the 80's and 90's tended to be a lot more hardcore and "degenerate" with lots of rape and BDSM. Guro, demons, and tentacles were more common back then too.

I'd say the wider trends of the "OVA Boom" and the popularity of stuff like Urotsukidoji played a part in it. The thing about pop culture and media is that certain eras tend to have certain kinds of trends. Even the porn.


----------



## Teiluna (Aug 10, 2020)

i have a youtube channel named its[realname]bitchXD


Wonderful Id said:


> Printed hentai at the library back in the late 90's,before I had a computer or the internet.
> 
> I find a small computer in the corner and a nearby printer I could send the goods to.
> 
> At some point, it seems that an old man who worked at the library caught on when I printed too much...but all that happened was that he told me how to not get caught, which makes me think he kept what he found


my boyfriend had a friend in high middle school who showed him the anime site he downloaded porn off of at the library, and also gave him a psp sd card filled with hentai
the site still exists and he still has the sd card


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 14, 2020)

Autistic said:


> I was pretending to be retarded and would say "kek" when I found something "funny" and then I did it so much it became a tick that sometime comes up to this day. I feel like necking myself when I accidentally saying kek legitimately in a public space in 2020. Also to add I was not a sargonite I was just on 4chan /pol/ too much which also make me wince when I look back.


Seriously? Like that South Park when Cartman pretends he has Asperger's ?


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Oct 14, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Seriously? Like that South Park when Cartman pretends he has Asperger's ?


Don't know what episode you are are talking about. Is it the special Olympics one? if that is the one you are talking about then not that extreme or planned. It was literally something that kinda happened I started doing halfheartedly without much thought that eventually came back to bite me in the ass. Looking back I can't even tell give clear time when it started.

The laugh devolved from pouncing it "KEK" to just "K" to eventually just "KKKK" and sounding like I was trying to say the Korean laughter onomatopoeia in real life.


----------



## FuckedUp (Oct 14, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Seriously? Like that South Park when Cartman pretends he has Asperger's ?





Autistic said:


> Don't know what episode you are are talking about. Is it the special Olympics one? if that is the one you are talking about then not that extreme or planned. It was literally something that kinda happened I started doing halfheartedly without much thought that eventually came back to bite me in the ass. Looking back I can't even tell give clear time when it started.
> 
> The laugh devolved from pouncing it "KEK" to just "K" to eventually just "KKKK" and sounding like I was trying to say the Korean laughter onomatopoeia in real life.


Not sure if they were referring to that one, but in the sequel to "you're getting old" (pretty sure it was called "asperger's") he did actually pretend to have "ass burgers" by shoving burgers in his underwear.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 14, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Not sure if they were referring to that one, but in the sequel to "you're getting old" (pretty sure it was called "asperger's") he did actually pretend to have "ass burgers" by shoving burgers in his underwear.


Yeah, that one.
He starts cursing at people, using it as an excuse. Then, (in the principle's office) his inhibitions are lowered to the point of saying inappropriate statements about himself.

I have heard that ticks can be made. I guess this author is proof.

There was a case of a HS girl that would wet herself for IG/Twitter clout. She soon realized she 'unlearned' bladder control and had to wear diapers.
Killed herself a couple years ago.


----------



## FuckedUp (Oct 14, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Yeah, that one.
> He starts cursing at people, using it as an excuse. Then, (in the principle's office) his inhibitions are lowered to the point of saying inappropriate statements about himself.
> 
> I have heard that ticks can be made. I guess this author is proof.
> ...


That's a third episode where he pretends to have tourette's.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 14, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> That's a third episode where he pretends to have tourette's.


Apologies. I blended 2 in my head.


----------



## Small Dong the Worthy (Oct 14, 2020)

Gave a speech on communism for a class in Highschool. Had to defend a subject I was against. Used the projector to display the old USSR flag behind me and softly played the anthem on repeat in the background. I hate myself to this day for it. It’s not the top of my list but it’s the first that comes to mind.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Oct 14, 2020)

Being a (closet) /pol/fag. Even if for a short while.
I didn't go full on sperg interrupting other people to talk about politics and own the libz but i did watch lots of WS theory vids by William Luther Pierce. I reposted dozens of /pol/ propaganda on my social media (not tied to my IRL identity) and even had "trump supporter" on my bio for a while i wasn't even american. I lost a few followers who seemed like they could have been chill people who share my interests.

Then again, it was 2016. Thankfully I dropped that shit shortly afterwards.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 15, 2020)

latter day taint said:


> Vampire LARP



Same here. Got really big into World of Darkness for a while in my later teen years.

Seriously, I spent the summer after junior year LARP'ing Vampire: The Requiem with some college kids and then did the same in 2011 and 2012 except it was Masquerade and you had college kids and old-timer goth burnouts. 



Niggaplease said:


> although tbh vampire the masquerade bloodlines is still a good game.



Indeed it is


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Oct 15, 2020)

Writing Smash Bros. fanfiction. Self-inserts, OCs, the same damn "mansion" setting that every other bloody person used, the whole 9 yards.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Oct 15, 2020)

UntimelyDhelmise said:


> Writing Smash Bros. fanfiction. Self-inserts, OCs, the same damn "mansion" setting that every other bloody person used, the whole 9 yards.


Where did this "Smash Mansion" shit veen originate from, and how did it become so widely used in Smash Bros fanfics?


----------



## JektheDumbass (Oct 15, 2020)

I had this over-the-top "wacky" persona that I thought was hilarious.  It was not.  Also I was real hot-headed and lost my temper over stupid shit constantly.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Oct 15, 2020)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Where did this "Smash Mansion" shit veen originate from, and how did it become so widely used in Smash Bros fanfics?


My theory is, sake of convenience. It's ten times easier to just throw everyone under one roof and go for a "One big dysfunctional family" routine (many Smash comics essentially do this too) compared to the grand, bloated Subspace Emissary route where an amateur is going to be extremely daunted by the vast amount of worldbuilding that'd be required. And this was back in Brawl, when the characters and crossover volume was less than half of what it is today. Can't imagine how much of a nightmare it has to be to try and make a grand epic with today's utter mess of a roster.

As for where the mansion idea itself originated from, who knows; though I think AwkwardZombie may be a potential starting point considering how far back her comic goes (200-fucking-6 fuck I feel old). Otherwise, probably some rando started it on a whim and it caught on with others until it became a trend.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 16, 2020)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Where did this "Smash Mansion" shit veen originate from, and how did it become so widely used in Smash Bros fanfics?



My guess is that they probably cribbed it from the X-Men with Xavier's Mansion and the Danger Room


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Oct 16, 2020)

I was too shy to tell a crush I was interested in her, so I gave an acrostic note to her brother that was my classmate. The first letter on each line spelled out "Your sister is nice." He didn't pick up on what I had done, and instead looked at my random sentences that made up the acrostic with confusion -- confusion that was much-deserved in retrospect.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 16, 2020)

I don’t know if I posted this before but I once dressed up as Yami from Yugioh, wig and all to ask out a cute tomboy who was obsessed with writing Yugioh Yaoi fan fiction. It worked but I’ll never forget the weird looks I got when I walked through the lunch room.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Oct 16, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I don’t know if I posted this before but I once dressed up as Yami from Yugioh, wig and all to ask out a cute tomboy who was obsessed with writing Yugioh Yaoi fan fiction. It worked but I’ll never forget the weird looks I got when I walked through the lunch room.


If it's stupid and it works, it's not stupid.  I'm just sayin'


----------



## Sneakywombat666 (Oct 16, 2020)

I was 18 and had been smoking for about a year and was trying to quit. I threw away my last pack of smokes in a local trash can. 6 hours later, after craving for a smoke, I dug through the trash to get the pack of smokes. I felt disgusted with myself after.


----------



## BOONES (Oct 16, 2020)

Well we were all dumb as teens so heres one of mine. I used to try and hit up girls constantly but recklessly and almost always made an absolute fool of myself in my naive attempts to get laid.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 16, 2020)

JektheDumbass said:


> If it's stupid and it works, it's not stupid.  I'm just sayin'


The thing is I could have asked her out without doing all of that, we had been flirting for a while at that point and asking her out was really just a formality. I mostly did it so I'd have an excuse to wear tight leather pants and show off.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Oct 16, 2020)

Crankenstein said:


> I once memorized an entire Foamy the Squirrel rant and recited it verbatim for my friends. They seemed to like it; but looking back, I am ashamed.



I knew some people in high school who were obsessed with Foamy back then. They wore Foamy shirts and would bring the DVD's to school and watch it in class instead of working. Man that shit was cringe.


----------



## Crankenstein (Oct 16, 2020)

Broseph said:


> I knew some people in high school who were obsessed with Foamy back then. They wore Foamy shirts and would bring the DVD's to school and watch it in class instead of working. Man that shit was cringe.


I never got that bad, but it was middle school. Things were simpler then.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 16, 2020)

UntimelyDhelmise said:


> Writing Smash Bros. fanfiction. Self-inserts, OCs, the same damn "mansion" setting that every other bloody person used, the whole 9 yards.



I never wrote anything with it and I wasn't actually a teen, but I remember once as a kid coming up with the idea "what if all the Nicktoons met each other?" that I thought was the most epic idea anyone had ever come up with.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 16, 2020)

Wear a Greek Mythology (one eyed sister) costume and joined a costume contest and lost.
Fought a guy randomly because he stepped on the heel of my sneaker, dislodge g it while a black girl laughed loudly  
Discovered a guy's condom (in same Greek Mythology class) and loudly called him a pervert in the library
Had to do "movies" for two separate classes. I was quite embarrassed and refused to watch them.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 17, 2020)

Miel67 said:


> Wear a Greek Mythology (one eyed sister) costume and joined a costume contest and lost.
> Fought a guy randomly because he stepped on the heel of my sneaker, dislodge g it while a black girl laughed loudly
> Discovered a guy's condom (in same Greek Mythology class) and loudly called him a pervert in the library
> Had to do "movies" for two separate classes. I was quite embarrassed and refused to watch them.


I think you are leading the pack. At least in recent posts.
Got any more?


----------



## OneMillionRPM (Oct 17, 2020)

Had a Columbine phase in mid-highschool, which basically amounted to emulating the shooters as much as possible. Listened to KMFDM and Rammstein, kept a journal with edgy/angsty writings, and wore a trenchcoat to school (or at least the longest coat allowed at mine), all because the shooters did. I even got into Doom because of them, though the sheer number of wads kept it enjoyable even after that phase was over.

Whole thing stemmed from playing that one Columbine RPG, thinking "whoa dylan is literally me", and researching the shooters out of curiosity. Not surprisingly, it ended right around the time I started working up the confidence to talk to people and make friends.


----------



## Lonely Grave (Oct 17, 2020)

I took up ballroom dancing in a vain effort to score a date. Keep in mind I attended an all-boys school, so for us the stakes were much higher...

It didn't work. At least I was conditioned a little bit by being allowed to be that close to a girl my age. Despite the total failure it did have some positive effects later on down the track.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 17, 2020)

Lonely Grave said:


> I took up ballroom dancing in a vain effort to score a date. Keep in mind I attended an all-boys school, so for us the stakes were much higher...
> 
> It didn't work. At least I was conditioned a little bit by being allowed to be that close to a girl my age. Despite the total failure it did have some positive effects later on down the track.


You deserve a clap for that. Ballroom dancing is a dying art. Holding a girl is a very important step towards dating.
I think it's sweet and productive.


----------



## SixTrees (Oct 17, 2020)

Use tumblr and unironically spout tumblrina nonsense to the detriment of myself and everyone stuck being around me. 

Don’t even remember my login details to scrub my shame from existence. It’s under usernames completely unconnected to anything I’ve used in a long time but just the thought that it exists triggers me.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Oct 17, 2020)

I guess I'll throw one in that isn't too bad. 

I used to stock up on white stage make up during Halloween because I would mix a little bit with my liquid foundation (already in the lightest shade they offered) as part of my daily look. Yes, I was a goth.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 17, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> I think you are leading the pack. At least in recent posts.
> Got any more?


...I feel insulted and embarrassed. 
Continuing in the "Greek Mythology" elective: 
Failed really hard at a Greek-themed Charades early in that year
As I was assigned to be Thisbe, "Pyramus and Thisbe" (Prototype of Romeo and Juliet), I was given an additional line "Tonight, we will feast with the Gods from that "300" movie because the "director" heard me (loudly) complain about my role. Oh, aND the "Prince"....we fucking  despised each other in every class we were assigned to be classmates and of course I defied the play's part in which the princess kisses her dead lover before killing herself in front of the whole class.


----------



## Lonely Grave (Oct 18, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> You deserve a clap for that. Ballroom dancing is a dying art. Holding a girl is a very important step towards dating.
> I think it's sweet and productive.


I've never even gotten the chance to use that skill, because all the suit-and-tie parties I attended after devolved into wannabe moshpits. It might sound boomer-ish to shit on YA parties like that but I genuinely wish we had proper music halls again so that boys can at least practice touching girls in a decent way and not become fucking incels or arrogant jocks.


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 18, 2020)

Used a duffel bag instead of a backpack and did not shave as much as a should have


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 19, 2021)

I had a Slipknot poster on my wall.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 27, 2021)

I was going to write a political manifesto and start a YouTube series for my new political ideology in early high school.



Orange Rhymer said:


> You deserve a clap for that. Ballroom dancing is a dying art. Holding a girl is a very important step towards dating.
> I think it's sweet and productive.


In early college I liked to go to swing dance because I could touch/hold women.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 27, 2021)

i yelled real loud during a movie theater and had the hole theater laugh at me. after the movie was finished, i was one of the last people who left the theater.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Jan 27, 2021)

Wore a dress, high heels, makeup for a laugh and a giggle and danced around the living room to freak out my parents. Got attacked by our dog because he didn't recognize me....fun times.


----------



## Ozma (ZeTrannyJanny) (Jan 28, 2021)

Troonos said:


> If you count 18 as a teenager, I was in my first year of college. This hot, slutty Animal Science major invited me to her dorm room to watch Family Guy. She went to take a shower, then came back to the room, stripped off her towel right in front of me, and I just stood there and stared. She put on her bathrobe and came and basically sat in my lap on the bed, but I was so naïve that I just laughed and kept watching Family Guy.
> 
> 15 years later, I still think about it and cringe. She was really crazy, so I know now that she would've been a great lay. I've had plenty of tail in the years since, but I still look back and wish I wasn't such an inexperienced dweeb back then, because she could've been so good that she'd be the benchmark for everything else.
> 
> I've daydreamed about meeting my past self and telling him not to fuck that night up.


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Jan 28, 2021)

I used to dress like David Bowie, especially going to concerts. Bought most of my hip clothes at Merry Go Round in the mall. I remember one night on a dare, I put on my lime colored Peter Max pants, a tight body shirt with little fruits all over it, my knee high black velvet granny boots and teased my hair up into a huge Afro thing of beauty, then went into Safeway in our small town, frightening all the locals! Ahhh, those (early 70's) were the days. Today, nobody would bat an eye cuz you see worse shit than that in Walmart.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jan 28, 2021)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> I used to dress like David Bowie, especially going to concerts. Bought most of my hip clothes at Merry Go Round in the mall. I remember one night on a dare, I put on my lime colored Peter Max pants, a tight body shirt with little fruits all over it, my knee high black velvet granny boots and teased my hair up into a huge Afro thing of beauty, then went into Safeway in our small town, frightening all the locals! Ahhh, those (early 70's) were the days. Today, nobody would bat an eye cuz you see worse shit than that in Walmart.


That is almost such a fail, that it's a win.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jan 28, 2021)

When I was a young teen, I had a PlayOnline account

use code MORRCOF2


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 28, 2021)

Pimpleking55 said:


> Wore a dress, high heels, makeup for a laugh and a giggle and danced around the living room to freak out my parents. Got attacked by our dog because he didn't recognize me....fun times.


Based trad doggoe.


----------



## Toadally Autistic (Jan 28, 2021)

I wrote a “totally original“ wolf-pack story with such wonderful characters as a wolf who could control fire and had a flame pattern on her paws, her red-and-black “bad boy” love interest, and a wolf that was inexplicably purple.


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

Not have sex.


----------

